# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood test results for HGH and IGF-1

## sinogesic

Hi, these are my results for my HGH and IGF-1 blood test. I fasted for 15 hours pre test and injected 5 iu Riptropin subq approximately 90 minutes before blood was drawn. Any input on whether the numbers are good?

----------


## SlimmerMe

3 things: do you have a baseline level
range reference for you age
is this your first injection

----------


## BG

^^^Yes more info need.

I would wait a few months before getting tested, I was running 7iu's of jins for 3 months, my IGF was 610.

----------


## sinogesic

> 3 things: do you have a baseline level
> range reference for you age
> is this your first injection


Hi, I do not have a reference range for either test.
The reference range for GH is not age specific, it only says males 0-3 and I've also found online reference ranges for males of 0-5 (again, not age specific). My tested level is over 16.
For IGF-1, I have added the reference range sheet they gave me. I'm 32 years old.
This is not my first injection, I have used IP yellow tops in the past. This test was taken in my third week on Riptropin.








> ^^^Yes more info need.
> 
> I would wait a few months before getting tested, I was running 7iu's of jins for 3 months, my IGF was 610.


Yeah, I thought my IGF-1 would be higher, but my GH level is well higher than their reference range. Any idea why one is elevated and the other is not?

----------


## BJJ

Your somatotropin levels are fine considering the 5 iu injected 90' before the blood was drawn.
Regarding your somatomedin ones, due to the fact IGF-1 levels are stable throughout the day, I would ask you, since how many weeks are you injecting rHGH?

----------


## dosXX

Yeah, I thought my IGF-1 would be higher, but my GH level is well higher than their reference range. Any idea why one is elevated and the other is not?[/QUOTE]

your IGF is definitely elevated!

----------

